# Everything Is Going To The Dogs!



## fmdog44 (Mar 29, 2019)

Recently,
My stock broker company _accidently_ closed my IRA account.
My tax preparer I discovered a week ago added $6,500 to the interest on one of my accounts for my 2017 return.
Today I see one bank account has paid less interest this month than last month despite the higher balance.

WTH is going on?!


----------



## Knight (Mar 29, 2019)

What you describe are things that can go wrong. The reason for wrong stuff is to make you reflect on the wrong & be happy when everything goes right.

 The balance of life.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 29, 2019)

Go it alone. I've been investing for 40+ years and don't use a broker --- too much free info on any of the major brokerage firm websites. Do your own taxes. We have also done those, ourselves, for 40+ years. Much better to be in control of your own business, imho. Who knows what happened to the bank account. Could be several things.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2019)

Follow the money. This is why they say things like that.

I've had broker assisted account but never gave them power over my accounts. Each transaction I would approve. Self Directed accounts are the way to go.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2019)

The interest may be due to a short cycle for the month of February.

In any case, I was always taught that bad news comes in groups of three so you should be good to go.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 29, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Recently,
> My stock broker company _accidently_ closed my IRA account.
> My tax preparer I discovered a week ago added $6,500 to the interest on one of my accounts for my 2017 return.
> Today I see one bank account has paid less interest this month than last month despite the higher balance.
> ...



rates have come down   so if it is not a cd then yeah it should be paying less. march saw a pretty big drop in rates across the board .


----------

